# Special Philippine Retirement Visa Offered to Veterans



## mikelv49n (May 23, 2018)

Special Philippine Retirement Visa Offered to Veterans. 
Hi everyone 
Is this visa still being offered?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*SRRV for Veterans*



mikelv49n said:


> Special Philippine Retirement Visa Offered to Veterans.
> Hi everyone
> Is this visa still being offered?


It's still offered here are some links:

SRRV guide this has the most information http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pdf

https://www.philembassy.no/consular-services/visa/special-resident-retirees-visa-srrv

https://pra.gov.ph/

This link has the locations of the Philippine Consulates in the US. Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map


----------



## lawyerly (Jan 17, 2019)

mikelv49n said:


> Special Philippine Retirement Visa Offered to Veterans.
> Hi everyone
> Is this visa still being offered?


Hi Mikel,

Yes, this is still available. The PRA offers a special privilege for veterans. Your required deposit would only be $1500 and not $10,000. All you need to show is your DD214 or your Honorable Dismissal along with your proof of pension and police clearance from your country.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

I see retired military, but I don't see just veterans. That would be sweet deal though. The Marketers that help with SRRV get paid by the PRA but they all seem to want a little extra. Maybe it's worth $300 , cause I don't really want $10,000 sitting in a bank here. Not liking being stuck with stuck with a condo either. 
I like my girlfriend though, so this is where I will be.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

canounggoy said:


> I see retired military, but I don't see just veterans. That would be sweet deal though. The Marketers that help with SRRV get paid by the PRA but they all seem to want a little extra. Maybe it's worth $300 , cause I don't really want $10,000 sitting in a bank here. Not liking being stuck with stuck with a condo either.
> I like my girlfriend though, so this is where I will be.


I concur, I see retired diplomats, military, professors, ect.....not veterans


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Soon be applying so I will run it by the Marketer and see if I can get this since I am a veteran. Otherwise it's 1,400 + first Year fee 360 and the marketer 300 the one I was going to use. Plus 10,000 sitting in the bank,but interest is higher here than the US.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Veterans DD-214*



pijoe said:


> I concur, I see retired diplomats, military, professors, ect.....not veterans


PiJoe, you'd want to contact the Philippine Consulate that works with your state here's a Consulate Finder Map Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map It's best to get this information from them.

I did read the PRA guide and it has an SRRV Expanded Courtesy be at least 50 years old have a $1,000 a month pension and a deposit of $1500 for Veterans so DD-214 and every year a $360 fee. *This is not listed on the PRA website* but still offered at this time for former Veterans, I know another guy that has done this and I have a friend that's currently working on his from the Philippines, I haven't talked with him in a while though he is receiving VA lifetime assistance I guess a pension for injuries that occurred on active duty. Link page 5 
http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pdf


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> PiJoe, you'd want to contact the Philippine Consulate that works with your state here's a Consulate Finder Map Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map It's best to get this information from them.
> 
> I did read the PRA guide and it has an SRRV Expanded Courtesy be at least 50 years old have a $1,000 a month pension and a deposit of $1500 for Veterans so DD-214 and every year a $360 fee. *This is not listed on the PRA website* but still offered at this time for former Veterans, I know another guy that has done this and I have a friend that's currently working on his from the Philippines, I haven't talked with him in a while though he is receiving VA lifetime assistance I guess a pension for injuries that occurred on active duty. Link page 5
> http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pdf


Thanks, that's the way to go..... I think the wording got me. You need to be retired, not necessarily retired from the military, just honorably discharged, retired, and on a pension greater than 1k/month. So it would pay for itself in 4 years financially and comes with some decent benefits. Thanks again....


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Wow I served 5 years, honorable discharged, 2 pension total $2400 plus SS check 1650 and retired.
SRRV here I come, that's really great info. I will get My FBI background all electronic and fast I hope in April when I fly home. Stop at The New consulate in Houston get it stamped. Dig out My DD 214 and I already have income verification letters. That SRRV will make everything so much easier.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

if we are already living in the Philippines how do we get a police clearance for the states that the Philippine government will accept for the SRRV?

thanks

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*NBI Clearance*



greenstreak1946 said:


> if we are already living in the Philippines how do we get a police clearance for the states that the Philippine government will accept for the SRRV?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


From talking with many other expats the police clearance or it's actually a police record print out from your state... it wasn't a requirement anymore after 6 months all you needed was an NBI Clearance and this goes the same for the 13a Visa, those trying to do this from the Philippines.

But if stateside this police record would be part of your package submitted to the Philippine Consulate that works with your home state so it's best to have all your documents verified first in the US and then the Philippine Consulate will give you a package that you bring to the Philippines for any further procedures such as a money deposit.

Art you have listed Florida as your current location so I'd have your *all originals* Birth certificate, police record print out, DD-214, bank statement showing pension and what other requirements the Philippine Consulate is requesting you give them for your package they verify or certify them for you, you don't want to try and get these certify from here they won't do it or it could end being a very costly procedure through the US Embassy at $50 a document. It's been a long time for me but I come up with any divorce decrees, 3 months of my tax returns also submitted along with my passport but it only took me a couple months through the mail system and I had some follow up questions from the Philippine Consulate that I addressed on my health but all in all it only took me two months.

Don't be shy in contacting by message or phone the Philippine Consulate, I had to call or message them at least 4 times and they even called me when it was finally all worked out and approved.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> From talking with many other expats the police clearance or it's actually a police record print out from your state... it wasn't a requirement anymore after 6 months all you needed was an NBI Clearance and this goes the same for the 13a Visa, those trying to do this from the Philippines.
> 
> But if stateside this police record would be part of your package submitted to the Philippine Consulate that works with your home state so it's best to have all your documents verified first in the US and then the Philippine Consulate will give you a package that you bring to the Philippines for any further procedures such as a money deposit.
> 
> ...


Make doubly sure to 'cross all T's and dot all I's' as they get very nit-picky about details. When registering our Marriage (at the Phillipine Consulate in Los Angeles), I had to furnish my 1st Marriage Certificate and Divorce Decree, 2nd Marriage Certificate and her Death Certificate, along with 3rd Marriage Certificate and her Death Certificate. My Asawa had to furnish (philippine) Birth Certificate, 1st Marriage contract & Certificate and his Death Certificate. Only then would they accept our Marriage Certificate from Arizona to register our marriage.

Fred


----------



## gbb55434 (Feb 2, 2019)

lawyerly said:


> Hi Mikel,
> 
> Yes, this is still available. The PRA offers a special privilege for veterans. Your required deposit would only be $1500 pesos and not $10,000. All you need to show is your DD214 or your Honorable Dismissal along with your proof of pension and police clearance from your country.


Thank you for the information. $1500 in pesos is not too bad. It would avoid going yearly or as needed and dealing with bureaucratic red tape.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fee's will be in in US Dollars*



gbb55434 said:


> Thank you for the information. $1500 in pesos is not too bad. It would avoid going yearly or as needed and dealing with bureaucratic red tape.


I didn't catch this one  but actually, the deposit for a qualifying Veteran is $1,500 so US dollars and then the yearly fee of $360.
http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pdf


----------



## gbb55434 (Feb 2, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> I didn't catch this one  but actually, the deposit for a qualifying Veteran is $1,500 so US dollars and then the yearly fee of $360.
> http://www.philippineconsulatela.org/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/INFORMATION-GUIDE-SRRV-BY-PRA.pdf


well, that's a bit more, but if it cuts down on dealing with bureaucrats, I am all for it. I'll have to contact the consulate in Chicago.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

canounggoy said:


> ..... The Marketers that help with SRRV get paid by the PRA but they all seem to want a little extra. Maybe it's worth $300 , .....


The marketers are not supposed to charge extra. I had a good one and no word about any extra charges.

If I was doing it again and was asked for additional payment I'd report the marketer. Let the PRA sort out the issue, hopefully they will terminate any marketer asking for extra and clean up the system.


----------



## lawyerly (Jan 17, 2019)

If you do not have your Police Clearance with you right now, you can apply execute an Understating that you will comply with this requirement within a period of 6 months. If you have stayed here for more than 30 days, you will also be required to obtain an NBI Clearance. 




greenstreak1946 said:


> if we are already living in the Philippines how do we get a police clearance for the states that the Philippine government will accept for the SRRV?
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


----------

